# My little gentlemen



## MissHinasaki (Jul 29, 2009)

I've been really busy packing and running back and forth between my house and my boyfriends house so I haven't had much time to take pictures but my new little buddies are home!

Introducing, my little gentlemen:

I haven't decided on any names yet as I would like to get to know their personalities first. I've noticed that only 2 are siamese and the third is a PEW. He's the shyest one right now and will only eat baby food off of a spoon while the rest like to nom on my fingers (and band-aids). I can tell the other two apart by their personalities. The one who might be named Louie is extremely outgoing and curious. He's such a little clown!










All I had was my camera phone so the pictures aren't the greatest. They were so excited about all the new bedding and kicked it around for about a good hour, rearranging things. Also, I'm not really sure why, but they like to pick up bedding in their mouth and run over and place it in the food bowl and I keep having to take it all out. I filled it all the way to the top and they stopped doing it as much but still do it. ???










This would be "Louie" pretending that he's a shark. He likes to swim around in the bedding. He's too cute! 

I let them hop out of their cage for a little while but every time I made a noise they would hop back in! Every time I take the lid off, Louie will jump up onto their little shelter and poke his head out to see what's going on.

I'll post more pictures later. (They're so hard to take pictures of. They never hold still! ;D )


----------



## Coolspruce (Mar 29, 2009)

I'm finding none of them ever like to cooperate for pictures! Oh well. Love them anyway. Yours are very cute. Sort of like our Mack. Send along more when you can.


----------



## Corpseflower (Jun 12, 2009)

What cutie pies! Sound like quite the characters.


----------



## MissHinasaki (Jul 29, 2009)

It's getting difficult keeping them at my boyfriends house for now but I know it's probably the best place for them at the moment. I keep calling him every few minutes, asking him how they're doing. He keeps sending me videos so if I can figure out how to get them on to youtube I might just do that. I have a video of all 3 of them trying to drink out of the water bottle at one time. Whenever one drinks, the rest have to join him. : They're such silly little guys!


----------



## Lea (May 15, 2009)

Yay! Have fun with them!


----------



## Corpseflower (Jun 12, 2009)

Why are they living there for now?


----------



## MissHinasaki (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm in the process of moving to a new apartment. There's just too much going on at my place right now so my boyfriend is going to hold on to them until I'm fully moved in, which will be Wednesday. With the current state of things, I spend more time at his place then here. I stay with my grandparents while I'm home for the summer and winter break. I go to a college that's about an hour and a half away. My boyfriend will be moving to his apartment a couple of days after I move into mine and will be bringing the ratties up to me then (I have to get a work order in to get some furniture arranged so there'll be a lot of noise and random people going in and out and that's why they aren't coming up with me).

In the mean time, he's been giving them treats and attempted cuddles. The shyest one that is still kind of skittish likes to sit in the front pocket of his hoodie, although I was told that he had a little accident...


----------



## Corpseflower (Jun 12, 2009)

Ah, that makes sense. At least you know they're well care for. 

Uh-oh, did they leave him some raisins in his pocket?


----------



## MissHinasaki (Jul 29, 2009)

More like a little puddle. No, all the raisins are mine.  

I've noticed that they like it when I wear bandannas on my head. Apparently they're great fun to play with and I'm afraid that at least one of them has a few nibbles already. They also tested one of my shirts when they got bored with the band-aid on my arm. Louie also likes to fuss with my curly hair. His whiskers are so long and tickley though that it makes me laugh when he get close to my face which makes him run back into his home. I think I'm probably too quiet around them because they get scared when I talk, even if it's quietly. I also noticed at the shelter that they would all hide if someone came over and talked a little too loud for them (which isn't loud at all). I don't know why, but I just tend to click at them. Probably because I have my mice trained to come and get treats when I click.

The last time I checked on them they were all sleeping in a ratty pile (one on bottom, two on top going the opposite way.) They seem to still have a nocturnal schedule.


----------



## Lea (May 15, 2009)

LOL my rats aren't shy at all, but a lady from work wanted to come over with her granddaughter and see them. This lady has a deep booming voice (ex-smoker) and she comes into the room and goes, "OH, HERE THEY ARE!", and the poor little things ran for their lives and dove straight into the hammock to hide.


----------



## MissHinasaki (Jul 29, 2009)

Lol. My boyfriend brought them down to visit and our air conditioning kicked in and they all ran and hid. They don't seem to mind the talking as much anymore but they do jump at pretty much any noise.

Buster (formerly known as Louie) can barely be contained. As soon as the lid comes off he jumping up and balancing on the sides. I decided to let him have a bit of a run on the couch but still seemed like he wanted to hop off. He's such a busy body! I was giving them all some edamame to snack on and they were all very excited about it (except for Buster, he was too busy trying to escape). 

Franky now has a name. He would be the other siamese. I can tell him apart from Buster because Buster has a little spot at the base of his tail (and the fact that he's always on the go).

The timid little PEW is still nameless but has been really interested in my hand, constantly testing it for food. He's really jumpy and has a bout of little sneezes every now and then. I figure they're new home sneezes but I'm going to keep a close eye to him.

And now for more pictures!


















They sure love their blanket!









Mr. Pew seems to be the only one who goes in the hammock.









Tasty little edamame treat!









And here is their temporary home. I'm trying to find a good corner for the litter box because they keep switching which corner they like to do their business. As you can see, they are still putting bedding in their bowl. Does anyone know why they do this? They also won't eat at the bowl. They like to grab a block and run and hide.









I put a little slit in the top layer of their hammock so that they could slip inside. I also have a little hole in the corner closest to their hut so they can climb up into that way as well.









They sure love their toilet paper!









Franky likes the skritches from under his blanket.

Franky seems to like to sleep on his own. Or at least he tries. He'll snuggle up somewhere and everyone else just piles on top of him.









They tore down their pinata and ate all of the treats out of it. This is what it looked like before I put it in.

I can't wait until I can find a nice place for them to get out and run around. I'm hoping that they grow a bit more this week so I can put them in the their new cage as soon as possible.


----------



## Crazy_Rat_Lady (Jun 4, 2009)

I dunno why they do it, but mine have done it too. When I had all the bubs in with my girls they did it to all 4 bowls of food, on all 4 levels of the cage. Now that I only have 3 girls again, and the food is all on upper levels, they don't do it anymore. I figured it was instinct, with so many running around whoever was doing it was trying to ensure they had enough food.


----------



## nikki_malicious (Jun 24, 2009)

theyre super cute!! all the names make it sound like you have a little ratty mafia. "ey, franky!" "yo busta!" lol i like it


----------



## Corpseflower (Jun 12, 2009)

Aw, cute pictures! I don't know what to tell you about the bedding, as I use fleece. But my Larry likes to take all the food from the bowl and hoard it in the wood house which makes Casper angry cause he likes to eat at the bowl, haha. Our little friends have the strangest eating habits.


----------



## Crasher (Jun 15, 2009)

I think it's an instinct to cover up their food. The same way they like to stash good stuff. As for not eating out of the bowl, it's fine. I just put the food in there and then they can eat wherever they want, often taking food from each other and re-stashing it elsewhere. They're funny. ;D


----------



## MissHinasaki (Jul 29, 2009)

When I try to feed them little snacks some of them will Franky and Buster will usually just eat it while I'm holding it but Mr. Pew will snatch it right out of my hand and run away! He's really shy but he's starting to warm up to me. He jumps into the hammock to get a better view when ever I'm by the cage and is always the first to nibble my fingers (although he runs away as soon as he figures out that I don't have food).

They also like to play a game called Don't Let Her Take Our Poop where the pounce on the paper towel I'm holding when I'm trying to clean up after them.


----------



## Lea (May 15, 2009)

MissHinasaki said:


> They also like to play a game called Don't Let Her Take Our Poop where the pounce on the paper towel I'm holding when I'm trying to clean up after them.


LOL. Sounds like things are going well. "Mr. Pew" you say, hm, I guess you could call him "Pepé le Pew".


----------



## this_wallflower (Apr 19, 2009)

It took my two younger boys three weeks to get totally comfortable with noises in the room (opening and shutting doors, me dropping things, my cellphone, talking, jumping on my bed, toilet flushing, etc) but now they're pretty much comfortable and run to the cage front when they hear my voice. So they come around. One of my boys, a ruby-eyed tan hooded, still isn't as brave, he sounds a lot like your PEW. My black hooded sounds JUST like your Buster. Mine is climbing out as soon as the door is open and making a dive for the floor and is very mischievous. The tan hooded is the one who's peeking out from under his blanket and is only tempted now by a yogie. He's only JUST started taking those from my hands.


What really got them to warm up was taking them out every night to free range in the bathtub. I put a towel down, a tunnel, and a box, and snacks and they just run around and around. And I talk to them and play with them and play with my lone older male. I think it helped them to associate me with fun and games. I pick them up, put them in my arms, and carry them and they don't fear poop or struggle any more because they know they're going to get to run around and climb and such. 

 Takes time for the really shy ones to come around, but they do!

Your boys are super cute. Good luck with them!


----------

